# Other Places Around The World > France Travel Forum >  >  well at the airport plane leaves in half an hour,we had agreat trip just long enough didnt feel rushed, did everything we all wanted to do and now its time to go. abientot

## nnoska

well at the airport plane leaves in half an hour,we had agreat trip just long enough didnt feel rushed, did everything we all wanted to do and now its time to go. abientot

----------


## Jeanette

I want to be a member of your family in my next life.  St. Barths for the holidays and Paris in February.  Wow, you certainly live life to the fullest!  I hope you enjoyed Paris as much as I always do.  (Don't tell anybody, but I also really enjoy Parisians!)  

Welcome home!

Jeanette

----------


## Island Visitor

> I want to be a member of your family in my next life.



They will have to have twins because I am already signed up.

----------


## nnoska

ben, jeanette stand in line, and it's a long one!!!

----------

